# Goof Off on silver painted rims



## the tinker (May 21, 2018)

I bought these rims yesterday for a buck each.


 They're from the 30's and were painted silver a long time ago.
Silver paint is tough to get off and is usually done to cover rust. I sat down and grabbed some spokes and was about to lace these rims up. Looking at them I thought," I wonder if these rims are still decent under this heavy silver paint?"  I took a brush and painted a little Goof Off  on a spot and the dull silver paint came right off, revealing shiny plating .

 

 So.....I think I'll see if the whole rim will clean up as good as this one spot before I lace them up. This Goof Off doesn't work on all paints, but when it does, it's great.


----------



## the tinker (May 21, 2018)

17 minutes ago I post the first photos.  View attachment 811543 View attachment 811544 After I did that, I went out to the garage and cleaned up one rim with Goof Off. All the silver paint is gone. If you haven't tried this product, pick some up. It won't remove every paint, but when it does, it's quick. 

 
After dinner I laced these rims up with salvaged 10" 3/8ths spokes, long nips and hubs.   Total cost for two vintage wheels...2 bucks.  Go to swap meets, buy junk wheels and salvage hubs and spokes.  The older junk wheels are a treasure trove for the antique long brass nipples and greasy hubs that usually clean up fine.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (May 21, 2018)

I've found that Goof-Off Grafitti remover does a great job removing housepaint without impacting the original paint-or remains thereof- underneath.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (May 21, 2018)

the tinker said:


> I bought these rims yesterday for a buck each.View attachment 811487 They're from the 30's and were painted silver a long time ago.
> Silver paint is tough to get off and is usually done to cover rust. I sat down and grabbed some spokes and was about to lace these rims up. Looking at them I thought," I wonder if these rims are still decent under this heavy silver paint?"  I took a brush and painted a little Goof Off  on a spot and the dull silver paint came right off, revealing shiny plating .View attachment 811492 View attachment 811490 So.....I think I'll see if the whole rim will clean up as good as this one spot before I lace them up. This Goof Off doesn't work on all paints, but when it does, it's great.



A DIAMOND IN THE ROUGH!
GOOD BUY!


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 14, 2018)

all goof off is  is laquer thinner  I  get  mine at  Walmart in  quarts


----------

